

Socialist Millionaire -- Key Exchange Over Insecure Channel - acqq
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socialist_millionaire

======
acqq
The work which uses it:

Improved User Authentication in Off-The-Record Messaging

Chris Alexander, Ian Goldberg

<http://www.cypherpunks.ca/~iang/pubs/impauth.pdf>

